#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 有多渴望成為狼王呢？

## 狼王白牙

眾狼在狼群裡，很多時候看著狼王叼走最肥美的獵物，
以威風的樣子走在狼群裡，好羨慕啊..   :Shocked:  
不過前任狼王也有衰老的一天   :Confused:  

這個位置也並非像人類的王子一樣是世襲的，
你會把握機會取而代之嗎？
但是萬一挑戰失敗的下場很可能會被趕出狼群或被咬爛呦   :Exclamation:  

(放心，想要當的我不會咬你的.. )

----------


## 影佐．限

唔，我沒有當王者的野心，更沒有那個資質。

大概只想把自己的職責顧好吧。

----------


## Hewie

我不會渴望一個我無法勝任的位置，所以我跟阿限一樣，盡好自己的本分就好，再說如果狼王老去，我依舊會把最肥美的食物給狼王，只是不知道其他狼願不願意呢！ＸＤ

----------


## 小尾

我在狼的圈子裡，是個無名小卒，怎麼會有那個欲望和能力當狼王呢。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

大家都好沒上進心（？）

　　不過如果呆鯨是狼的話
　　會想當孤狼耶＠＠～

　　孤狼可以活下去就是很強大的意思
　　雖然偶爾會寂寞就是了ｘｄ
　　不想被管
　　也不想管別人（被揍）

----------


## 許狼中將

以中將的特質而言，並不是很適合當一個很稱職的領導者。
中將的個性比較直，做某些事的時候通常不經大腦，跟《銀牙傳說》裡的亞拉姆少校一樣，橫衝直撞的！中將的特質比較適合當老大身邊的小弟保鑣這類的，反正比較適合聽令行事的！

若狼王老去或死去，一時又找不到適合的狼來續任，那中將就會出來代理一下，等到有適合的人選時就轉讓給他。

----------


## 幻影紅虎

一般狼只是效忠自己的主子
等到其他狼取得政權的時候
又去新狼王那蘓誠
保住自己的生命嗎?

大貓沒有王
本虎只要把自己的地顧好就是了

----------


## 藍颯斯

我選3。

我沒有那麼大的野心 想要稱霸狼群

唯一渴望的

就只是可以和狼群一起覓食一起玩=)

對我來說 這就是唯一了

至於王位嘛..

讓別的狼去搶吧!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼我不適合當領導者，

所以蒼我選3

所以就算狼王老去，也一樣會跟在他身邊，

食物也會分給老去的狼王。

----------


## 熾雪

對當王沒什麼興趣（炸），能夠跟隨著狼群就足夠了 ~

不過一狼之下萬狼之上看起來似乎不錯（摸下巴 ((打飛

總之 ~ 熾雪還是當小弟就好 XD

----------


## GOOSE

我有我的企圖心（笑

但是擔子好像真的很重……

身為狼群的領袖
必須要有十分大的能力

恩
如果沒有狼想當的話
我會很樂意接下這個擔子……

因為
其實我不喜歡和別人爭
……
（結果生活上甚麼壞事都落到我頭上==……）

----------


## 幻影紅虎

當狼王不用搶的
現在最新的觀念就是股東大會票選
狼族的CEO實際的經營者~
沒有慾望當狼王的也會被其他狼陷害當這個位子~

----------


## 獠也

只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大
我沒有當領導者的特質~=ˇ=
但我想為狼之樂園盡一份心力!!!
所以讓我當幹部就好~(被滅!!!)





> 當狼王不用搶的 
> 現在最新的觀念就是股東大會票選 
> 狼族的CEO實際的經營者~ 
> 沒有慾望當狼王的也會被其他狼陷害當這個位子~


同意!!!
總是會有之獸繼續來領導的~

----------


## 阿翔

等待看看有沒有其他狼要先去挑戰再打算。
基本上要翔當狼王的話請一定要令翔生氣起來，
因為翔只有在生氣的才有當老大的心=.="
不過狼沒有野心，
再怎麼下去頂多也只會是最平凡的草狼，
根本連出類拔萃的大野狼也算不上。
翔不是一定要當狼王啦，只是想有一般狼應有的野心，
因為對狼來說，低級的狼比高級的狼得到的食物會少很多。

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

哇哈哈0.0 我要當狼王~(砲轟
白牙老大(可以這樣叫嗎...?)我們來互咬吧=ˇ= (被咬死XD 

小狼我選 只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大
嗯...其實我也不是當王的料=口=...(這是廢話!!
不過就像皇天蒼狼所說的~
如果有天狼王真的老去 我可能還是會把食物叼給狼王0.0
小狼我只會效忠對狼群好的王=ˇ=

----------


## 迷思

想當狼王?
嘿，絕～不是我的。
很累啊，
雖然狼王總是第一個去吃獵物的，
不過要領導一個狼群不是件簡單的事啊。
再來我完全沒有領導概念，
要我當狼王還不如就地解散算了。

嗯，難不成現任狼王在暗中尋找繼承者?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 不過如果呆鯨是狼的話 
> 　　會想當孤狼耶＠＠～ 
> 
> 　　孤狼可以活下去就是很強大的意思 
> 　　雖然偶爾會寂寞就是了ｘｄ


也虎鯨可以造成一種  新、孤狼傳說，很浪漫的個狼英雄主義題材   :Mr. Green:  
好像在很久很久之前自己也寫過自己屬於孤狼
但沒想到會在這裡爭奪上老大的位子，孤狼再也沒有什麼可以失去的反而力量無比強大




> 當狼王不用搶的
> 現在最新的觀念就是股東大會票選
> 狼族的CEO實際的經營者~
> 沒有慾望當狼王的也會被其他狼陷害當這個位子~


笑死了   :jcdragon-xd:   不過這種最新方法選出來的 CEO 適合傳統狼族嗎？   :Shocked:  




> 身為狼群的領袖 
> 必須要有十分大的能力


這也未必，大概跟武術的一膽二力三技巧類似吧   :Wink:  




> 翔不是一定要當狼王啦，只是想有一般狼應有的野心， 
> 因為對狼來說，低級的狼比高級的狼得到的食物會少很多。


記得阿翔以前是很想當上狼王的，說得好
是狼的話就要有狼的野性跟霸氣  這個其實就是在問這一點   :Wink:  




> 哇哈哈0.0 我要當狼王~(砲轟 
> 白牙老大我們來互咬吧=ˇ= (被咬死XD


如果放水的話對不起狼族，但是如果使出咬擊無限段絕招又太殘忍了 ...  :Laughing:  




> 難不成現任狼王在暗中尋找繼承者?


有被看出一點點，自己可以做的都差不多了的時候可適時交棒？

----------


## 好喝的茶

我生來就不喜歡當領導角色耶，都傾向於中上階層的。

在很多機構與組織裏，最高領導者的責任通常比其權力要多出許多。
差不多可以說，責任是權力的平方了……(汗)

所以我還是喜歡當次一階的狼，分到第二好的獵物也不賴嘛，也沒有被挑戰的危機。



要是我真的想當狼王，應該要先找一些非常甜的果子給狼王吃。
待狼王蛀牙用不了咬擊無限段再試試看好了。(被打)

----------


## 神武

我很乖 不要咬我 分點獵物給我就行了 老大XD"""

領導者那一群和老大的左右手不是我的位子
因為我並不想也不適合負這種責任(笑
我相信每個階級和每個地位的任何生物都有他該做和該面對的事
只要我能活著做我想做的事情就夠了
稍微忍氣吞聲就能獨自一個過著開開心心的生活 那就這樣吧

所以"我很乖 不要咬我 分點獵物給我就行了 老大"www

----------


## 狼佐

我選二

我會先觀察情況ˇ(笑)

如果新的狼王能夠讓我心服口服那麼我絕對忠心耿耿
不過如果是不適當的人選做狼王
那麼我就會想盡辦法把他打下來(鼻氣)

至於領導不領導..要看經驗
若自身經驗不足我就會去拱適合的狼選

但如果沒有，那麼就自己領導，只是討厭麻煩而已XD

----------


## 雷德托爾

我已經是龍王了所以不會想當狼王(毆死

我選二

想不想當王 取決於該獸是否有願意犧牲自己奉獻給全體狼群的心

稱王並不是貪圖權利和榮耀 

而是ㄧ種願意承擔與包容全體同族的責任
只有願意付出與奉獻 給整個群體的獸才有資格稱王


如果新的狼王 貪污腐敗 
那麼希望獸界和平安定的我可能就會來篡位喔(以上不負責任發言)

----------


## 阿翔

> 記得阿翔以前是很想當上狼王的，說得好 
> 是狼的話就要有狼的野性跟霸氣 這個其實就是在問這一點


嗯嗯，翔並不否認。
中一的時候翔基本上是班上男生的領導，
想當老大的慾望就像沈石溪「狼王夢」的主角一樣。
不過長大了自然就會明白*（長大…頂多還不是一年！）（爆）*
當老大其實根本不是像在班中當領導一樣容易的。
那些可怕的責任，翔自問不一樣可以全部付上，
如果有新狼王要頂替但他又能力不足，
翔絕對會撲上前把他咬爛。

----------


## 拉魯

原則上 我是屬於 3

跟著自己的老大去打獵 輔佐自己的老大

我不會想要當那個頭 當頭很累 壓力也很大 

但是 這都是在 這個頭 對整個團隊都很好 並且是個好老大

如果不是 而是個&*^$*(消音)

那 我會帶頭起來推翻的

----------


## 狼王白牙

在這個討論裡有獸說, 雖然自己不想當領導者
但如果領導者無能的話就可能推翻他而取代

但我認為在推翻之前自己就必須有能力領導
或者已經找到足以鞏上台的領導者

否則的話, 上一領導者無能, 自己雖有能力推翻但無力治理
不就重蹈覆轍無能的領導循環嗎, 有破壞但不懂建設
歷史對於這種角色的評價通常不會很好的

啊, 如果以真的狼來說, 當狼王只要身強體壯找得到獵物就好了, 
並且對於不聽話的狼用力處罰到他聽話為止就好  對吧  :狐狸奸笑:

----------


## 黑月影狼

我也是選三~

當狼王意味著要領導整個狼群

我沒有能力能領導的好

更沒有把握面對許多判斷與壓力

我只希望能在狼王煩憂時能幫忙就好了

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

愛好和平者~第4個+1

小獸很隨性~有90%以上是很沒有野心

只是如果觸動到個人禁忌可能會"反"吧

只不過隔天就忘了~實在很難成為狼王

但如果領導能力欠缺~最好不要~因為可能會走向毀滅~無論野心多大

身為狼王是不能太過善意~只能為全族及自己找想~否則會導致滅族

所以像我就不行~
亁脆把我洗腦~再把心靈到所謂幻界修行~說不定有機會~只是狼格轉變

----------


## 阿翔

> 在這個討論裡有獸說, 雖然自己不想當領導者
> 但如果領導者無能的話就可能推翻他而取代
> 但我認為在推翻之前自己就必須有能力領導
> 或者已經找到足以鞏上台的領導者
> 否則的話, 上一領導者無能, 自己雖有能力推翻但無力治理
> 不就重蹈覆轍無能的領導循環嗎, 有破壞但不懂建設
> 歷史對於這種角色的評價通常不會很好的
> 啊, 如果以真的狼來說, 當狼王只要身強體壯找得到獵物就好了, 
> 並且對於不聽話的狼用力處罰到他聽話為止就好  對吧


老大好邪惡…*（驚）*
但老大和白狼．佐龍大也說得對：狼王不能太過善意，
沒有力量的狼王還算是狼王嗎？會被推翻的。
翔想了想，老大沒錯。
自己有能力推翻亦不代表有力治理，這樣還不如別搞好了。
看了看這個主題的回覆，很多獸不敢當狼王。
其實當狼王是有好有壞的啦，但首要條件是懂得如何帶領，
不然就會被太久沒吃東西的部下咬爛…0.0
這樣說來~
翔之前說的「只想有一般狼應有的野心」不知道是不是對的，
但翔是不會改變主意就是了，而且偶也不會主動搶位子XD

題外話，我們大概都不會和老大您搶位子吧，
畢竟這麼好的狼王去哪找啊XD

----------


## 信犬

只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大

打輸就必定付出慘痛的代價
在下不想下那麼大的賭注
即使不是狼王還是能有口飯吃

在下不敢保證被趕出去後
還可以靠自己抓到獵物
要是太久沒吃東西
非常可能會活活餓死

不過倒過來想想
要是在爭奪王位過程中死亡
那也不必煩惱食物的問題了(炸)

----------


## 白玄 左戒

不一定要當王啊
因為我會覺得麻煩(被轟
快快樂樂的就好了

----------


## 羽翔

裡面沒有我要的選項說(何?)
不過其實也不一定要當王呢w
當狼王也是需要領導能力的~
而我好像沒有那個能力...O3O
所以我是覺得我不適合當狼王OwO
只要做個階級不會太高也不會太低的就可以了wwwwww

----------


## 靜炎

我也來回個文，但不知道回了會不會被眾歐？

炎我是隻獅子，所以就不可能當狼王，所以選向也就沒投票。

雖然炎我自稱獅王，但功夫還不到，

人都說獅乃百獸之王，不是因為勇猛，而是智慧。

其實把「獅」字拆開，「犬」部跟「師」字，犬可以解釋成獸。
所以是「獸中之師」「八德之各少許」

而「狼」字拆開，為「犬」部跟「良」字。
所以是「獸中之良」「八德之忠者」

所以炎我在樂園裡，當隻旁觀之獅就好了。啊…（被群眾歐

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

乍看之下狼王的確享有很多的"好處"(國文不好...不太會措辭~"~)
但相對的，卻也要負起極大的責任
狼王的每個命令都關係到狼群的存活
所以狼王絕對沒有那麼的好當啦!

而我咧...是做事會想的很清楚~很有條理的
不過!!!!卻常常忘東忘西的
如果我當狼王....我的狼群大概也撐不了多久吧= =
我還是當一隻聽從命令的狼就好了
所以~~白牙老大要繼續加油歐~
樂園是不能沒有你的啦~
(你老了我會分你食物的別擔心!!(被咬))

----------


## 火爪

每隻獸都好主觀喔
想法都不同
如果是廝殺的話
那我會是第一個退出
還是乖乖的在旁邊看就好了......

----------


## 飄飄

沒有那個野心 也 沒有領導的資質(大家可能會餓死    囧"

所以選  "只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大"
老大  請讓小的跟隨你吧  XD~

----------


## Ghostalker

相比之下，更喜歡做副官~哈哈

好像現在就是啊XD

----------


## 艾維亞特

比起領導者，在下更適合當輔導者呢~

因為審視自己之後，很明確瞭解到，當團體危難猝然而至時，在下並沒有那種果斷的決斷能力去做判斷。

我只願成為類似幕僚一般的身分，如果願意賞識，那麼在下也會情不自禁付出更多。

而領導者的辛苦與責任之重絕非在下能承擔。

----------


## 那岐

若群中的領導者，是個優秀的領導者
那麼就會是群體的福氣。

所謂每個螺絲都要盡自己的本分，國家得以富強
但掌管這些螺絲的人，就必須是一個富有經驗、能夠再危機時段反應最佳的決定
這個決定必須是最快，也是最正確的決定
也必須是一身作則，所有下屬的模範
那就是所謂的決策者，負有使命責任重大
所以不是所有的"個體"可以成為"領袖"，但卻缺一不可。

對我來說，只要是一個能夠讓全體走向正規而明亮的道路
那麼無論是誰稱王，那都是一樣的
若一個最終站出稱王的領導者，是一個表現不加、墮落的領導者
或是個充滿野心，卻無心無力沒有經驗的領導，
那我想我會站出來，不一定為了是稱王，出發點為了群體才是最重要的。

----------


## ddffghj100

狼王的位子留給眾生，而拯救世界，就交給我吧！

----------


## 暗翼

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    樓上要拯救世界阿~加油阿~!!(燦笑~    
    


我是不適合當領導者~沒那個自信~呵呵= W =
但是WOW的RL，還有獵人職業長倒是很適合XD~

要負擔全族的壓力=..=...抗壓性崩壞ORZ...

狼大加油= W =

----------


## 戰狼奶酪

老大的標題是：有多渴望成為狼王呢？...基本上奶酪是完全沒有的~因為奶酪覺得，活的自在就很好了，不會想要去爭奪狼王的位子...就交給其他獸去解決吧，不過如果新狼王不適合，又沒有適任的...那奶酪乾脆離開吧，因為由不適合的狼王來領導這個大家庭...搞不好很快就滅了..總之就是不想當狼王就是了...

題外話：話說經過奶酪的同學多次惡整和實驗，奶酪〝似乎〞有當領導人的〝潛力〞﹝因為大家都不想負責任，所以都把組長這工作丟給我，所以就....﹝好險每次分組報告都有過關就是﹞﹞﹝爆

----------


## 笨鱷

雖然我投了那個...一票。

只有在寫小説時才會把自己的角色推到最高最高~
事實上...如果真的要我管理狼群的話我會怯場的xDD
當狼王的得力助手才是最棒最快樂的位置~

----------


## Net.狼

比較喜歡獨自旅行(?)
孤身所以堅強(大概?)

反正就是有孤僻癖好就對了(棍)

想成為自己自身的王都不容易了
何況是一個族群
所以小生還是去搞孤僻好了

----------


## 野狼1991

我沒有當王的資格,也不想去承這重擔
我是自由的狼!
跟隨我想跟隨的.我所認定的王,不說忠心,為他效盡心力
我與他承著風奔於草原並一同在月下狼嚎

這是我所渇望的!

----------


## 夢．碎

小獸選4啦~小獸很乖的說~
狼王這個擔子不是小獸所能負擔的
先不說自己沒有能力擔任，小獸可不想被束縛
要知道，權力愈大，責任愈大
領導者位高權重，卻是須以部份「自由」來換取的......
而且這職位太麻煩了...太多事要處理...
小獸的宗旨是麻煩的事可免則免!(謎：說自己懶散不就行了麼...)

相對於領導者，小獸更願意做默默付出的後勤~

----------


## Xx嗜血狂狼xX

我不想當狼王耶...

不過我想要狼王來征服我!!

狼葛格~快出現吧!!

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯............
我本身領導能力就不好(做過2個心理測驗證實me的領導力差到不行)
小弟還是在空中好好的電人就好了(?)，不用去搶位子
畢竟我是個和平主義者呀!(那你之前的電人是怎麼回事?!)  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 飛狼薩克

其實沒特別想當領袖啊~
因為我自己知道
當首領的有多麼難啊~
因為壓力大啊
事情都不能出差錯

所以還是自己乖乖的在角落啃骨頭好了.....

----------


## 爆裂狼

我還滿想當老大的
當了老大後
當然是要保護著大家
不過 叫我不當也是可以
只要大家都幸福快樂 就OK了  :Very Happy:

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

> 1.賭上生命及鮮血下任狼王必然是我
> 2.等待看看有沒有其他狼要先去挑戰再打算
> 3.只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大
> 4.我很乖，不要咬我，分點獵物給我就行了，老大


可惜冰狼的答案不在其中.

冰狼是條非被動的北極狼.
與其跟著眾獸等待新領導狼
不如自己拿下此位
所以有當老大的欲望

但是冰狼會善用狼腦的.
冰狼不會用自己的生命與鮮血來完成這件事.

冰狼會依階段觀察局勢.
在沒有足夠能力與實力時
不會賭上自己的生命
拿自己開玩笑

選擇靜靜的觀察與學習
學習如何當老大 學習如何領導大家
一點一滴牢牢記住現任老大的行為與風範
還有充實自己的能力 
培養反應 氣度 風範
不斷擴充實力

在時機成熟時
搶在任何狼的前面 拿下這個位置.

而拿下後
不管 服從狼或不服從狼 皆一視同仁對待
確實善用自己的能力領導狼群的未來.

(不過 冰狼不喜歡階級制 不管是什麼狼 對冰狼來說都一樣是隻狼 使用相同的標準看待)
(可能以後狼群會變成一起同時享用食物吧...)

----------


## 神無

狼王表面上
威風凜凜
所有狼都要對牠百依百順
可是     私底下的牠
搞不好  還要改公文(炸)

----------


## 藍焰

讓我一起狩獵就好了啦
感覺當狼王很麻煩，要管理整個狼群，藍焰我討厭麻煩事(狩獵不算
而且我不想為了爭奪王位會弄得遍體麟傷，輸了還會被趕出去，如果有傷在身又被趕出去可是很難過活的
我要把握當下，就算老大老了還是會照顧老大的

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我比較想要當首領耶!

我想要領導狼群

雖然它是艱辛的任務

但是我相信我可以做得到的

----------


## 亞狼艾古德

或許狼王真的會衰老!!



可是我們小狼一定還是很忠誠的^^


只到新狼王出現xd

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大+1

我知道我自己不是當頭的料

當當小弟還行當頭就不行了

在說當頭的話很麻煩

而且我有點懶的

----------


## Dingz

我很乖，不要咬我，分點獵物給我就行了，老大+1

本鼠重來沒有想當狼老大的念頭啦~~

唔…其實有一點兒想試當一下王啦

(你是來亂的嗎,你只不過是一隻老鼠啦)

呀…那本鼠去找件狼裝毛毛衣好了…(穿上)

咳唔…以後本狼叫狼王Dingz (自亳地說着)

…唔??好像有一群黑影衝來…

Hey men… Claim down, I was just joking…. NOooOOOooooooo

(被眾狼咬殺) 完


其實本鼠覺得要成為 Leader, 發言能力很重要啦
因為他要管理一大班人(獸?),要其他思想獨立的獸聽他的
方可帶領族人走向光明前途

還要有霸氣(?)
當獸獸們有不滿,什至要推翻王時
可以用霸氣(?!)而不用武力鎮壓
才是王者呀

而本鼠以上兩者也沒有…
本鼠說話好像很容易得失別人 (說話不經大腦?)
又常常發呆,在想奇怪的東西
只想做一隻平凡的小鼠就ok了

----------


## 薩克斯丁

只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大+1

看來還是跟各位的想法一樣

連自己都無法領導了 怎麼領導群眾 (傻)

----------


## 潁川

如果被孤立的很嚴重

而且又剛好斷炊的話

本狼才會有搶狼王位置的一點點念頭萌芽

不然平時本狼我狠安分的

只要有血有肉即可


TO鯨君

嗯....鯨君怕孤單的話

本狼可以去黏你喔

不過希望鯨君有耐性

不要一掌拍死本狼喔

----------


## 新月之狼

:lupe_thpt:  選3 我做好自己的職責就好了 
狼王讓其他有野心的狼去搶就好了......

----------


## 天地蒼狼

頭狼的精神~必須當智慧的領導者~審時度勢,因勢利導~運籌為握,在現實的弱肉強食生存環境中~帶領群狼~對抗強敵,分配狼群~佈局~抗敵~鎖獵,並照顧伙伴~老弱幼小~就算戰到獨眼~爪殘~它依舊是匹驕傲且堅強的狼,這是我的生存精神~也是強者的渴望<只是說說感想~不代表甚麼>

----------


## 狼尹

3.只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大

當王的當然是有他的實力以置其位

也許能跟在這種狼身邊也是一種福氣吧

當然如果有那種能力的話當王也不錯XD

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我選3
我只想跟老大一起打獵
我不一定要當老大
我想當我自己!做好自己!
這是最好的!老大!辛苦了!
我們大家!會支持你下去的!
加油!

----------


## 紅峽青燦

青背習慣當小領導
領導一整個中小局面
但青背並不喜歡負責
卻習慣接近權力核心
所以喜歡當第二順位
有事先聽狼王說
青背會與狼王討論
並尊重狼王意見
但如果狼王的意見太無能
青背會毫不猶豫把他幹掉  :Shocked: 
並開始負責

----------


## 雪o凱伊

凱伊我~選擇3

畢竟只要跟大家一起生活就夠拉~ 何必一定要去當王
再說當王的負擔也是很重的 獸只是個無名小族~

何必去爭王當勒- - 只要跟各位獸們一起遊玩打獵
這樣就夠了  反正獸也沒多大野心 能夠在這獸群裡生活
我就應該偷笑摟~~~((真的在偷笑

----------


## 雪

只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大
我才不要當老大
十分辛苦喔~
我只想悠閒過日晨
打獵也好~
我是一頭豹愛自由自在奔跑
我是一頭豹當狼之樂園的老大
不太好!

----------


## 希諾道

選擇了~只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大

我沒什麼大野心...何況當老人未免責任太重大了~~
幫忙輔助就好~~~

----------


## 亞魯斯德雷

我就是自己的王

畢竟我是從地獄來的

----------


## Anfauglir

去爭一個自己坐不住的位置，是無知的。
所以我寧可跟在老大身邊輔佐著老大就夠了。:P

當然如果不需要咱的話，咱也會自己離開不佔位的。

----------


## 大神狼兒

我選3...

自認為沒領導能力...

就算有好了...

我也不會想爭奪...

因為太麻煩了0v0...

當王可是不容易很累的呢！

----------


## 大漠之狼

順其自然吧!

狼王要顧及整個族群，只想著能一起分憂就好。

----------


## 哈凱

我選一耶!
我還是覺得勝者為王比較刺激  :Very Happy:

----------


## 炎狩

我只要跟著老大或同伴去打獵
我就粉開心.滿足了 .沒想過要當王ㄝXD  :wuf_e_closedgrin:

----------


## lancy1992

賭上一切 換取出人頭地的機會
以生命及鮮血下任狼王必然是我
初來報到的小狼有這麼的野心不會被咬吧...(抖抖
但是竹覺得不想當狼王的都不是好狼 不想當將軍的都不是好兵
一生平凡倒不如一刻轟烈 在前任狼王衰老 沒能力帶領狼群時取而代之
的確係很殘忍 但係叢林的弱肉強食的法則前
提前奪位 可以令其他狼活得更好 不是更好咩
反正每次狼王的權力轉移都代表一場場的血戰吧  :lupe_annoyed:

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

我的話不會想成為狼王
那樣要負擔太大的責任
我只向要馳騁在風中
追逐眼前的目標

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

> 大家都好沒上進心（？）
> 
> 　　不過如果呆鯨是狼的話
> 　　會想當孤狼耶＠＠～
> 
> 　　孤狼可以活下去就是很強大的意思
> 　　雖然偶爾會寂寞就是了ｘｄ
> 　　不想被管
> 　　也不想管別人（被揍）


<-----孤狼 心靈強壯而身脆弱(被限制在人的身體裡)
--------------------正題-----------------------------------
因此孤狼當久了 只奢望哪一天可以融入狼群 當個背後的推手就好了  :lupe_letdown:

----------


## 血腥之狼

我是一隻孤狼.... (提示:我沒有被狼群拋棄喔)
 :wuffer_frown:   :wuffer_grin:   :wuffer_frown:  
 :wuffer_angel:   :wuffer_devil:   :wuffer_angel:

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

要成為狼王,一定要有吧整個狼群吞掉(據為己有)的慾望才能成事的,沒有慾望的王是不能保護自己地位的...我的慾望....該行的

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼選擇三，跟在狼皇身邊即足矣！！！本狼年少時，自國小至建中每個學期總會爭取班長之位，怎奈屢戰屢敗，最高也僅擔任輔導股長而已。(相較之下，本狼小老師倒是當過幾科，甚至於最多還同時身兼三科。)領導統御人類已不可得，終於明白本狼恐怕無法勝任領袖之位，只能專心為智囊團之一員也。領袖權重責等同，本狼若無絕對把握，必定謝絕首領之位。 :wuffer_frown:  

本狼於狼群之中，自然應當遵守狼族之族規。身為賤狼，本狼理應協助賢能之狼皇發展族群，不敢有任何非分之想。倘若狼皇年歲已高，本狼依舊照往昔侍奉，分己肉之半贈與狼皇。然而，倘若遇狼皇猝然至祖先獵場之憾事，族內急需代理領袖時，本狼樂意為之！！！(自信貌)  :wuffer_laugh:  (眾狼狠咬)

末了，賦七絕一首以明本狼之志。

【本狼謝狼皇之位】

本狼狩獵奮力挨，願遵狼皇領導才。
除非核心失領袖，否則不登魁首台！！！

----------


## ALEX

看投票解果挺一致的
多是3
其實我覺得還好
當王就要負起責任
決定某些事實
智慧 勇氣 還需要有多種素質
像我就沒有勇氣
畢竟一個決定可能就會賭上很多性命的
可怕啊~

----------


## 火狼

我選擇當狼王
著是不是再篡位呀??
當狼王的想法大概是好高鶩遠的白日夢吧......

----------


## 夜星

等待看看有沒有其他狼要先去挑戰再打算
當狼王這個樂園會被我給用到爆
保證3小時內立刻被踢下狼王的位子........
每次爭奪狼王之位一定會經過一場血淋淋的戰爭吧.......!因該在光速內被打敗
不用說了~  :penguin_em03:  一定不可能
發覺有好多人選3!(有點算是少數派呢!)

----------


## 晴森

選3
本狼非常的懶惰
當狼王雖然有很大的權利能夠享用最肥美的獵物
但是,能有這樣的權利就要有很大的能力
還要背負很多責任
所以本狼選3

----------


## 月圓之狼

我是要看我是孤狼一隻還是一群狼再一起，如果是後者本狼一定是用搶的狼，畢竟我可是戰鬥型的狼神，我選1

----------


## 龍o瞳

本獸就算想當狼王也只是"有那想法沒那膽"XD
在我的"效忠"定義裡就是王叫我做什麼就做,就算是把前一任的王給抹殺掉也是沒關係的.只要是王的命令一律服從到底,這就是我對"忠心"的定義~(離題太遠了...)

----------


## 上將狼

我只想跟著老大一起打獵，不求一定當老大,慾望不要太強

----------


## Gray-Bear

我從來都沒有這種想法((我是隻熊
因為本身討厭當王的感覺
而且我的能力又不是說很好
所以我覺得只要可以幫助到狼王就足夠了

----------


## 卡斯特

有想過這個問題，但感覺好複雜w(?
印象中(?)，狼王都是最先吃的，還高高在上，總覺得有種傲慢的感覺
而且我的個性太軟，也沒什麼企圖心，應該很快就下臺了(?!

所以與其當狼王，我更想當獨行狼~

=======
兩年後回來看自己的文，我以前到底在幹嘛/\(?

現在的我儘管不怎麼想當王，但野心似乎出來了
看到別人做不好，就想去做那個位子，做給那個人看

企圖心似乎也跟著出現了，甚至……變得黑暗些……
不過我還是不想當狼王，我寧願當幕後或當大臣

有野心有企圖心，但不會管理，甚至變得霸道、目中無人
那就不是一個好狼王了

----------


## 幽狼

狼王的責任重大，我還不夠資格，還是讓白牙老大享受當狼王的榮耀感就好了

----------


## 羽翔

嗯？狼王嗎，讓兩個孩子來回好了。
－－－－－－
「嗷?領導(狼王)嗎...自認領導夥伴的能力不夠。」
「所以、還是做個戰士就好噢：３！」沃什本狼族的戰士。
－－－－－－
『喔？指領導嗎？老子就是了阿！幹嘛跟你爭？』
灰狼、黃石其中一支狼(獸人)族的領導

差不多是這樣(?

----------


## 豆子哥小飛

我很乖不要咬我（？
我超乖的##
不喜歡領導別人嗷嗷：3

----------


## 狼王白牙

如果這問題不要侷限於王的定義，狼的定義，狼王的定義
那也可以替換一下，比方說繪圖頂尖好手，創作頂尖好手，這樣如何
如果永遠沒有想過，那豈止沒有企圖心而已........

總感覺大家對領導能力的誤解....最重要的不是領導吧
如果沒有狼群何來領導，所以保存狼群的存在比起領導更優先?對吧

----------


## 月光銀牙

狼群如果不復存在，要狼王也無用

每個人都會當領導者，也都有被領導的機會，這件事對我來說是個學習。

學習如何當好的領導者，聽屬下的意見、衡量對錯這些之類的都很重要，

引用一句我上次去志工訓練，講師所說的：「世界上沒有好的領導者，只有好的團隊。這個團隊也許是臨時組成，也許裡面有人互看不順眼，如果你是那個團隊的領導者，你把這個團的默契、信任跟團結都帶出來了。那你就是個好的領導者」

團隊裡缺一不可，不管是奧米茄狼到阿爾發狼都很重要


回到正題

我想當狼王，狼王不只要強，還要兼具智慧。當然啦，目前為止我都還在學習階段，之後再說吧


以上

----------


## 尊o葆葆

老實說，我沒有渴望當狼王
只要可以與狼王一起打獵，不求一定當老大
所以我選擇3號
畢竟，要當個領導者，真的非常不容易，又很辛苦QuQ....
我們也要感謝狼王，可以帶領我們去狩獵，辛苦了^u^~~~

----------

